# Can I plow, should I plow?



## metalguy

Hey guys I just found this awesome thread because I was searching for plows online. I need money badly and jobs are sorta scarce around here. I saw a guy in a huge truck plowing the other day and I asked him if I could use my wrangler to make a buck. He basically told me I was crazy and that a plow costs 4 grand plus I need tons of modifications. My question (after reading 6 pages of threads in this forum) is Can I, Should I, what to charge, and how to find customers.I grew up in southern California and recently moved here for school. I love it here but the economy is shaky at best. ALL advice is appreciated.

99 wrangler completely stock. 145,000 4cyl 5 spd sof top. (usually covered in mud and leaves)


----------



## iceyman

there are multiple # of plows you can get for a wrangler..... do a search for your other ?s as theyve been covered alot recently:waving:


----------



## theplowmeister

Can you plow....... I dont know if you can.
should you plow..... Thats up to you.
what do you need to modify... that depends on what plow, what your going to plow and how much plowing

10 diveways 100 driveways? Walmart?
If you want to plow walmart modify the jeep until it looks like a 1 ton pick up.

for driveways you can go with a homeowner plow. lots of plow makers make them. for ressi work the Sno-way is good with down pressure. with one of thees setups I'd ad 200# of sand as far back in the jeep as possible. and go

The more you work the jeep, the more stuff you'l want to modify in the Jeep. 
Backup lights, better tires, bigger plow, air shocks, more ballast, bigger alternator, bigger brakes.


----------



## 18lmslcsr

Agreed. A suggestion is possible start with a Toro or Honda snow blower and a receiver rack on the back of the jeep. Build up a clientel list then use your dollars made to purchase a SnowSport or SnowBear plow and grow from there. Minda by the time u purchase insur. you'll most likely be better off back at the snowblower!

C.


----------



## JDiepstra

Yes, you can do it. Buy a used plow.


----------



## BRENTMAN

i'm about to get a plow for my wrangler


----------



## tjthorson

I have a Sno-way MT on my wrangler. it plows awesome - dont even need weight in the back. Perfect for driveways and very small parking lots.... It you get too big of a wet or heavy snow, that will be problematic for any vehicle - especially as you learn how to plow properly. Its more then just point and shoot.... You need to be sure to not plow yourself too high as you work your way across a parking lot.

i recommend the sno-way - i would look for a used MT or ST. The mount for your wrangler goes on and off real easy - 4 bolts. i unbolt mine for summer for when we go offroading.

the only "modification" you will need is a set of air-lift 1000 bags (part 80702  ) for the front to keep from bottoming out the suspension when you lift the plow. If the plow still has the metal wear edge - invest in the poly (nylon) wear edge. It shaves about 40 lbs off the weight of the plow - and doesnt scratch any driveways....

Thats it!

This was my TJ when it was still a baby.









And grown up


----------



## metalguy

*Thanks*

Im looking into some used plows now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

theplowmeister;649613 said:


> If you want to plow walmart modify the jeep until it looks like a 1 ton pick up.
> .


ROTFLMAO!! Thats the best advice i've ever read on this site.


----------



## theplowmeister

The polly edge dose not clean down to the pavement as well as the steel edge (I'm told)

for extra support I use air shocks, easier to install than air bags. I've used air bags in the back of my BMW, they worked great when loaded. However when empty and with the minimum air pressure in them the ride was so stiff that all of my fillings in my teeth rattled out. I took them out and went to air shocks.


JMO


----------



## Grampa Plow

I agree with 18. If your looking to make money cause regular jobs are short, go the blower route, but get insurance. Then stash the money you make so that you can buy a plow next year. Then hire someone to run the blower next year and you use the jeep with the plow. Start out small and work your way up. DO NOT do this without completed operations business insurance, if you get sued without it you could end up lossing everything but your first born child.


----------



## MikeRi24

tjthorson;650984 said:


> I have a Sno-way MT on my wrangler. it plows awesome - dont even need weight in the back. Perfect for driveways and very small parking lots.... It you get too big of a wet or heavy snow, that will be problematic for any vehicle - especially as you learn how to plow properly. Its more then just point and shoot.... You need to be sure to not plow yourself too high as you work your way across a parking lot.
> 
> i recommend the sno-way - i would look for a used MT or ST. The mount for your wrangler goes on and off real easy - 4 bolts. i unbolt mine for summer for when we go offroading.
> 
> the only "modification" you will need is a set of air-lift 1000 bags (part 80702  ) for the front to keep from bottoming out the suspension when you lift the plow. If the plow still has the metal wear edge - invest in the poly (nylon) wear edge. It shaves about 40 lbs off the weight of the plow - and doesnt scratch any driveways....
> 
> Thats it!
> 
> This was my TJ when it was still a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And grown up


u "made" a Willys Eddition?


----------



## BRENTMAN

tjthorson;650984 said:


> I have a Sno-way MT on my wrangler. it plows awesome - dont even need weight in the back. Perfect for driveways and very small parking lots.... It you get too big of a wet or heavy snow, that will be problematic for any vehicle - especially as you learn how to plow properly. Its more then just point and shoot.... You need to be sure to not plow yourself too high as you work your way across a parking lot.
> 
> i recommend the sno-way - i would look for a used MT or ST. The mount for your wrangler goes on and off real easy - 4 bolts. i unbolt mine for summer for when we go offroading.
> 
> the only "modification" you will need is a set of air-lift 1000 bags (part 80702  ) for the front to keep from bottoming out the suspension when you lift the plow. If the plow still has the metal wear edge - invest in the poly (nylon) wear edge. It shaves about 40 lbs off the weight of the plow - and doesnt scratch any driveways....
> 
> Thats it!
> 
> And grown up


prsport:yow!:
I'm getting the 22 model for my wrangler. Our jeeps look exactly alike man, what year is yours? Ive been saying mine was an 05 but its actually an 06, i got confused from my last car. Anywhooo, i'm jealous of your jeep/plow. What tires do you got on that bad boy? looks like it can do some real damage.


----------



## tjthorson

redtjx;651295 said:


> u "made" a Willys Eddition?


Well, yes and no. In 2005 the Willys package was a 24x package - it had the camo seats, green rubicon rocker guards, green softtop, green flares, etc.

Mine was a 25x - Special Edition. it was ALL the Willys stuff, camo seats and all - just had the aluminum ecco wheels and 3.73 gears instead of the green steelies and 3.07s....

So - it was SOO close - I added the ebay Willys stickers and moved on.,

that jeep has been sold - i have a 2005 Unlimited Rubicon now.... no pics with the plow yet - i bought it in March 08 - installed the plow, but didnt shoot any pics.


----------



## tjthorson

BRENTMAN;651466 said:


> prsport:yow!:
> I'm getting the 22 model for my wrangler. Our jeeps look exactly alike man, what year is yours? Ive been saying mine was an 05 but its actually an 06, i got confused from my last car. Anywhooo, i'm jealous of your jeep/plow. What tires do you got on that bad boy? looks like it can do some real damage.


This was a 2005 - I have actually already sold it - but dont have any pics of my plow on my new (to me) 2005 Unlimited Rubicon. I was ready to upgrade axles, gears and lockers on the TJ - and it made more sense to get the Rubicon and sell my other Jeep. I saved all my lightbars, plow stuff, etc to put on the new jeep - just dont have any pics of the new one with the plow yet....

To answer your question - on the green jeep those are Kumho KL-71 MTs in a 32x11.50x15 on 15x8 steelies. The new jeep is 33x12.50x15 on steelies as well.

This is the new one.....









Sorry for the thread hijack


----------



## tjthorson

theplowmeister;651050 said:


> The polly edge dose not clean down to the pavement as well as the steel edge (I'm told)
> 
> for extra support I use air shocks, easier to install than air bags. I've used air bags in the back of my BMW, they worked great when loaded. However when empty and with the minimum air pressure in them the ride was so stiff that all of my fillings in my teeth rattled out. I took them out and went to air shocks.
> 
> JMO


A few things for me to comment here. In a Sno-way plow, because of the downpressure feature, the ploy blade absolutely cleans as well as the metal did - and I have no worries about scraping anyones driveway sealer off their asphalt.

I would always use airbags inside the coils over air-shocks. but, you have to set it up right. View this closeup from my old jeep that i installed the airlift bags in. You will see about a 1.5 inch gap where the spring will act normal (until a load is put on it - then the airlift comes into play). With that setup - i couldnt even tell on the street i had them in there - even when i kept 25lbs of air in them. Those hard rubber ones that mount to the frame for you leaf spring guys probably ride a lot harder.... this setup was perfect for a street driven Jeep that occasionally plows. I had the same bags in the back for when i was trailering....


----------



## BRENTMAN

tjthorson;651909 said:


> This was a 2005 - I have actually already sold it - but dont have any pics of my plow on my new (to me) 2005 Unlimited Rubicon. I was ready to upgrade axles, gears and lockers on the TJ - and it made more sense to get the Rubicon and sell my other Jeep. I saved all my lightbars, plow stuff, etc to put on the new jeep - just dont have any pics of the new one with the plow yet....
> 
> To answer your question - on the green jeep those are Kumho KL-71 MTs in a 32x11.50x15 on 15x8 steelies. The new jeep is 33x12.50x15 on steelies as well.
> 
> This is the new one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack


thats a beautiful jeep you got there. id like to see some pics of it with the plow gear on. I think i'll prob go with the blizzaks for mine....i'll try to get some pics up as well. By the way whatd ur jeep sell for? and what was the price on that rubi?


----------



## theplowmeister

It looks like you will have about 2 inches of squat before the airbag starts to work. with air shocks When I put the plow on I pump up the shocks and the jeep rides at Normal hight. when I drop the plow the front rises about 2 inches. take the plow off let the air out normal ride hight.


----------



## cherokeeman

if your asking strangers if or when you can plow is not a good sign pick up a cheap plow start plowing maby your driveway practice more important try to stay away from busy spots try not to get in the way of people who plow for a living you will most likely see a fleet of plow trucks going around back and forth trying to finish thier routes then they see a jeep making a mess of things they will get pretty pissed off at you and probbly start saying not nice things to you try to find a place where you can get your sea legs experience then try to pick up some work good luck cherokeeman


----------



## tjthorson

BRENTMAN;652158 said:


> thats a beautiful jeep you got there. id like to see some pics of it with the plow gear on. I think i'll prob go with the blizzaks for mine....i'll try to get some pics up as well. By the way whatd ur jeep sell for? and what was the price on that rubi?


Wow - resurrected old thread. I see most of my links are broke because I put up a new server at home and moved around some folders. This is the new Rubi, all decked out for plowing - as requested.

OP - what did you ever do???


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

tjthorson;769482 said:


> Wow - resurrected old thread. I see most of my links are broke because I put up a new server at home and moved around some folders. This is the new Rubi, all decked out for plowing - as requested.
> 
> OP - what did you ever do???


lol i doubt the OP is gonna respond he signed up in nov posted twice, then never came back lol


----------



## cherokeeman

that is what i call a real plow nice set up it sure beats my snoebear by a long shot if i had that plow on my cherokee i would make more money thats for sure good luck anytime you would like to trade let me know ha ha ha cherokeeman


----------

